# Mixing level 85dB SPL - too loud or not



## trifidmaster

I have read on many places that the 85 dB SPL is ONE of the preferred level for mixing (yeah, I know it depends for what media is the mix is supposed to be).

I can not help, but working at 85 dB SPL for many hours is TOO loud for me.
Can you tell me what level do you use?


----------



## bantam

The reason why its preffered is important to understand. It is a level where all frequencies are percieved the same way. Obviously if you turn it down too low you may loose bass information. I would suggest you start at 83 db A weighted and turn down balancing comfort with percieved frequency balance.

Oh yeah and get a copy of Bob Katz Mastering Audio


----------



## marco_ktl

Maybe you don't have to have your speakers at that level all the time. I mean... 85dB SPL, it means that drum peaks will be around 95/105dB: almost like a club rock concert!
What I'm doing is:
a. medium volume for single instruments freq. balance;
b. low volume (with the dim switch on) for tracks volume balance (and I go mono too);
c. dim switch off for double checking levels (jusy 10/20 seconds are ususally enough);
d. high volume for mix check (just one play of the whole);
e. higher volume for head banging concert experience (just sometimes, at the end of the day)!

I think this routine saves my ears and keeps them working all day without so much fatigue.

Cheers,
Marco

Ps.
I do also think that your mixing levels depends on your speakers and on the room too.
I remember mixing with NS10 only: you HAD to go loud for having some bass freq. components!!! But then you had a box of painkillers for your headache too!


----------



## chonc

I agree with everybody, mixing at 85dB is fairly high. In fact, you're not supposed to hear at that level for more than 40-50 minutes without resting at least 15 minutes.
I like Marco's routine (in fact I'm going to try it next time:T). What I normally do is mix fairly low and comfortable, going up to 85dB (it's marked in my monitoring level) from time to time to double check. When I think I'm done I take a break (around 20-30min) and hear the whole thing at 85dB.


----------



## immortalgropher

I mix at what sounds comfortable, then I vary the volume to hear it in different ways. it's a good idea to twist that volume knob every now and then, it will help you hear things in a new light and different details.


----------



## chonc

AstralPlaneStudios said:


> I mix at what sounds comfortable, then I vary the volume to hear it in different ways. it's a good idea to twist that volume knob every now and then, it will help you hear things in a new light and different details.


Exactly, you may also want to know how your mix stands at low levels.


----------



## BoogieBear

Hi there

Don't use figures in dB, use your ears!

If you find it painful or fatiguing at 85dB then turn your monitors down

Just listen at the higher level in short bursts (one run through of the track for instance) and then drop back to a level where YOUR ears are comfortable

Use different monitoring systems to check the relative levels of bass such as good car stereos and home Hi-Fi units - this will give you a 'real world' critique of your mix

Cheers
Anton


----------



## trifidmaster

Great help! Thanks!

marco_ktl,
what is medium level (in SPL)? +-

Currently I am working to get a sound/mix similar what one can hear on (After the Fall):
http://www.eastwestsamples.com/details.php?cd_index=1030


----------



## spacedout

My understanding of Bob Katz is not that you're supposed to mix to 85dB SPL - rather, you calibrate your monitors so that a -18dBFS pink noise signal will play back at 85dB (for K-20), and you then mix as loud as you can. What this is supposed to achieve is that you won't use excessive compression for the sake of loudness since all you'll need to do is push the fader up - with your monitors providing that level, you'll run out of "head"room (ie you'll find it unlistenably loud) well before your levels clip in the DAW. This will then lead to mixes with a higher "crest factor" (difference between RMS and peak - dynamic range) which will then be easier to listen to 

Unless I'm missing something...?


----------



## tehguit

I personally mix at 76db (each speaker is 73 so any center signals are 76, or that was how it was explained to me)

Depending on what i'm mixing. NS-10's i start quiet, like i could have a conversation over it quiet, and slowly get louder do a large chunk at 75 and then ramp it up to 85 for the final fixing. I have a stepped volume controller so its easy to keep track.


----------



## trifidmaster

75-77 dB SPL, A weighted is not too loud - to my ears. Maybe a bit loud - depends on the type of music.

Funnily enough many commercial records below 73 dB SPL are simply not possible to listen to, the mix falls apart, but at 85 dB SPL they are OK/acceptable.

Is my observation correct?


----------



## maikol

tehguitarist said:


> I personally mix at 76db (each speaker is 73 so any center signals are 76, or that was how it was explained to me)


I think there is a mistake here.

If your speakers are each calibrated to 73dB SPL, then a center signal will also be 73dB SPL (in most cases. Depends on the pan rules chosen by the designer, but usually it is just that in 2 channels stereo).
The aim is that the level does not change while you pan a source from one side to the other (which would be a bit anoying, no? :heehee.


----------



## tehguit

Sorry, forgot about pan law!


----------



## maikol

:T


----------

